# I never thought it would happen



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

There is a new Glock 19 in the house. I always thought they were ugly as sin and have always been more of a 1911 guy. The other day i took the lady to pick out a handgun for herself. She must have tried every handgun in the store twice and finally decided she wanted the Glock.

I have not fired it yet but have grown fond of it and cant wait to shoot it, if she will let me.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I used to think Glock's were ugly as well , but they do have some charm to them like a pug dog or something :lol:

You will like the accuracy

You will love the ease of field stripping and cleaning

You will love its durability, very tough rugged gun! Same trigger pull for every shot you will like that too.

Luke Welcome to the dark side :lol:

However it will never be as easy on the eyes as Jessica Simpson or a 1911. 8)


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I shot it today and i like very much. I could even shoot well at 25yards.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Bore.224 said:


> I used to think Glock's were ugly as well , but they do have some charm to them like a pug dog or something :lol:
> 
> You will like the accuracy
> 
> ...


Very well said.

I too fought the urge but just had to finally try one. I don't have a clue how many rounds I fired through the Glock Model 21 .45 ACP I had but it never missed a beat !!!!!!!!!!!!

The key word there is HAD. I ultimately traded it off for a Polymer Framed, High Capacity Kimber Model BP TEN II 1911 .45 ACP. Do I like my Kimber, YES I DO. Do I miss my Glock Model 21 at times, YES I DO. Would I ever buy another Glock, YES I WOULD.

I carry a handgun every single day while at work. My handgun must be utterly reliable (something my Kimber wasn't until after lots of polishing and tweaking) and my Glock Model 21 was just that, utterly reliable.

Larry


----------



## Dany (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome, guy I work with recently got a G19 and got a set of Crimson Trace grips for it.

You find some place around Jamestown to shoot?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

We call them Chimp Guns, as with minimal training even a chimp can qualify with them. They are a great "lowest denominator" cop-proof gun but don't really reward the shooter with skills.

We did our yearly Dept qual a couple weeks ago. I cleaned the course with both my issue Glock 23 and my personal Kimber Ultra Raptor II, but the difference was the group I shot with the Kimber was a single ragged hole maybe 3" wide while the Glock printed a group probably 9" across...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmm chimp gun , no reward of skills? I am sorry but I don't understand your comment.

I know what you mean by chimp gun , but how is that bad? Are you saying you can get to a certain level of marksmanship but no further? If so that would be true of all firearms as they all have accuracy limitations.

1911's are great if you lay out $1000.00 plus dollars or have a ton of work done on them by a gunsmith!

How does the rapter shoot compared to say a Ruger Blackhawk?


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Raptor and Blackhawk is really not two guns to compare.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Why not Harry2 ?


----------



## Dany (Jun 11, 2008)

The Raptor is a semi-automatic pistol and the Blackhawk is a double action revolver.

In my opinion both quality firearms, but not in the same family and do not make for a fair comparison.

Not only are we talking different calibers and capacities, but different handling and shooting dynamics, how you would carry them comes into play as well. We aren't all Jerry Miculek and can reload that revolver with the speed and efficiency that most of us can a pistol.

I have to agree with Harry, it's apples and oranges.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

About four months ago I bought a Glock 22 in .40 caliber. It has the rough textured finish. I tried some of the other .40 semiautos, but they just didn't seem to fit my hand. I've put about 250 rounds through it with no problems. You're right, it's ugly as sin and definitely not for competitive shooting, but I keep it in the night stand and if an unwanted visitor arrives it should make a helluva greeting. Cost wise, it was a little more than half of what a 1911 ACP would have set me back.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dany said:


> The Raptor is a semi-automatic pistol and the Blackhawk is a double action revolver.
> 
> In my opinion both quality firearms, but not in the same family and do not make for a fair comparison.
> 
> ...


We are not talking different cartridges in some cases between the Blackhawk and the raptor, as the Blackhawk convertable has a .45ACP cylender! The Blackhawk also comes in 9mm!

Handgun battles take place a close range and rarley last more than 2 to three round's. As fast as you can thumb off the saftey of a 1911 I can bring a single action into play. I can also fire it just as fast "on Target" as my glock or my Beretta 92FS and so can you and anyone else with 10 min of training.

Realoading this is whare the auto loader shines and the single action fails, however realoading in a pistol fight is for Hollywood and not real life defence carry for a civillian!

Blackhawk Revolvers in the 4 5/8 barrel config are a carry gun IMOP , with excellent accuracy and a choice of cartridges from 38 special to 41 Mag. 44 mag if you count the Superblackhawk!

Black Hawk is also good in the field and is a good camp gun that I have used to bring in Rabbits for camp meat.

Jerry Miculek uses a S&W 625 double action revolver in .45ACP not a single action!

So How does the Rapter compare in Accuracy to The Ruger Blackhawk?


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

The Raptor has been on my wish list for along time. They are very nice looking guns.


----------

